# OOOOps,this is gonna be expensive...



## Torch (Apr 12, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2StZVDUck9M_


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 12, 2011)

Yikes. Bull in a china shop or what!

I'm a little surprised it spun the CRJ rather than ripping the tail off. I guess us Canucks build 'em strong!


----------



## mikewint (Apr 12, 2011)

They ran that clip on the news last night. With the impact at the tail the entire plane acts like a giant lever so the torque at the pivot will be very large. wonder who will be at fault?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 12, 2011)

You'd be surprised how strong that tail is!

Who is at fault? The moving aircraft - period!


----------



## mikewint (Apr 12, 2011)

FBJ, even if the other plane was in the wrong spot? Can you really see/judge where your wingtips are on a plane that large?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 12, 2011)

mikewint said:


> FBJ, even if the other plane was in the wrong spot? Can you really see/judge where your wingtips are on a plane that large?


 
Doesn't matter - it's like driving and hitting a parked car. The Comair aircraft was clearly in the ramp area. If the size of the aircraft was in question then it will roll back to crew training.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks FBJ


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2011)

"Ah, m*rd*, I thought I was driving mon 2CV !"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2011)

A friend of mine flies for Comair, I will have to ask him what they are saying their.


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 12, 2011)

drug tests all around! even for the flight crew who were hit. i wouldnt want to be the guy writing that report. you have no idea how much paper is generated on even the most minor incident


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 12, 2011)

bobbysocks said:


> drug tests all around! even for the flight crew who were hit. i wouldnt want to be the guy writing that report. you have no idea how much paper is generated on even the most minor incident


 
Correct all around. I'm sure both crews were making pretty immediate "deposits" into plastic cups!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 12, 2011)

Were there passengers in the Comair plane? Helluva ride if so!


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 12, 2011)

if there were pax on the comair ac they bought the golden ticket! haha...traumatized for life, cant work, sleep, of have sex...but can collect a huge settlement!!! damn! i knew i should have flew out that day!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2011)

That is a pretty big oops. Be interesting to see what the final result of it all is.


----------



## FlexiBull (Apr 12, 2011)

If you look carefully at the end you can see the two pilots exchanging insurance companies!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 12, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 12, 2011)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Correct all around. I'm sure both crews were making pretty immediate "deposits" into plastic cups!


 
They will probably have to wring the deposit from their shorts.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 12, 2011)

Man, talk about not paying attention.  Imagine how much the folks in craft that got hit were thrown around if they weren't buckled in. That was a stout jolt.


----------



## tyrodtom (Apr 12, 2011)

This one may be sort of funny, but very expensive.

Lets not forget that the aviation accident with the largest lose of life was a runway incident, Tenerife, 1977.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 12, 2011)

Not forgotten, and not funny.

I was flying on another KLM heavy on that day and will never forget being met at the arrivals gate.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 12, 2011)

That was one heck of a jolt. 


Wheels


----------



## FlexiBull (Apr 13, 2011)

According to the BBC the Comair was still taxing to its stand. 

What the crew and passengers must have thought on board . Now I know why they say "remain seated with your seat belts on until the plane has stopped"!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 13, 2011)

...some of your luggage may have shifted on landing....


----------



## mikewint (Apr 13, 2011)

This was on the evening news last night with more details. The Comair had stopped short and had not pulled fully into the gate. Apparently a pick-up truck had driven in front of the comair forcing it to stop short. The operators of the Airbus had required airports to widen taxiways to 100ft to handle the big plane but the JFK airport had received an exception since they handle so few of the big jets and therefore still had the old 70ft wide runway. Seems like a bunch of random factors had aligned on that stormy night. Plenty of blame to go around


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 13, 2011)

mikewint said:


> This was on the evening news last night with more details. The Comair had stopped short and had not pulled fully into the gate. Apparently a pick-up truck had driven in front of the comair forcing it to stop short. The operators of the Airbus had required airports to widen taxiways to 100ft to handle the big plane but the JFK airport had received an exception since they handle so few of the big jets and therefore still had the old 70ft wide runway. Seems like a bunch of random factors had aligned on that stormy night. Plenty of blame to go around


 
Saw this - still the blame of the Airbus driver - FAR 91.3. I can see the NTSB saying that the Airbus driver should have known about the narrower taxi ways and should have used extra precautions because of weather conditions.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 13, 2011)

FBJ, does not seem totally fair to me but I understand that these kinds of rules have to be black and white and the pilot is holding the end of the stick


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 13, 2011)

mikewint said:


> FBJ, does not seem totally fair to me but I understand that these kinds of rules have to be black and white and the pilot is holding the end of the stick


What it boils down to that unless there is an emergency, there is no error margin in a situation like this. 

Bad weather, taxi slower. 
Narrow taxiway, use precautions. 
Your plane is too big to be supported by the airport you landed at - you (the pilot) assumes the responsibility, espically if the requirements came from the manufacturer.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 13, 2011)

"I was driving down the narrow road in my SUV when I looked ahead and saw a Smartcar crossing the intersection ahead of me. Damn, this road is narrow, look's like there's no room to go around. Maybe I should brake? Naw, he'll make it. Oh there's a kid crossing the road now so the Smartcar needs to slow down. Maybe I should brake. Naw, it'll be close but he should make it ....BANG!

Yup, the road was too narrow, the kid should'nt have crossed the road, the Smartcar should have sped up or got out of my way. Who's fault is it? 100% mine my friends.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 13, 2011)

What about that dumb Smartcar? Shoulda been smarter


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 13, 2011)

This must have been one hell of a ride for the RJ occupants.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 13, 2011)

mikewint said:


> What about that dumb Smartcar? Shoulda been smarter



 Nice!


----------



## mikewint (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Crimea


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 13, 2011)

Dang. That vid reminds me too much of the USS Drum (SSN 677) gettin rammed by the tanker in Hong Kong harbor. Felt about like that looked, anyway.


----------

